# Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?



## Since1887 (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne mal wissen, wo ihr den Geber des Echolotes anbringt. Ich habe nun schon häufiger gesehen, dass einie ich vorne am Bug fixieren und andere am Heck. Wo ist es sinnvoller?

Fahre im August nach Norge und habe mir ein Echolot gemietet daher meine Frage.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

hatte meine bisher immer am Heck ...
ogal ob mit Geberstange, Saugnapf oder wie nun fast angebaut .... 
denke vorn hätte den Vorteil das man vielleicht früher sieht wenn was "wichtiges" unter einem los ist ... |kopfkrat aber bei größeren Tiefen wie in Norge ist das wohl eh egal ...
aber letzendlich denke ich dort wo man die besten Befestigungsmöglichkeiten hat ...


----------



## sharkhooker (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*



			
				Since1887 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen, wo ihr den Geber des Echolotes anbringt. Ich habe nun schon häufiger gesehen, dass einie ich vorne am Bug fixieren und andere am Heck. Wo ist es sinnvoller?
> 
> Fahre im August nach Norge und habe mir ein Echolot gemietet daher meine Frage.


Moin

Heck: 
Hat den Vorteil dass es ruhiger im Wasser liegt, Nachteil Du siehst das "Ergebnis" erst wenn Du schon drüber hinweg bist!

Bug:
Hat den Vorteil das Du siehst wo Du gerade rüber fährst, Nachteil wenn dein Bug öfters aus dem Wasser kommt hast Du "ständig" Irretationen also Fehlmeldungen.

Ansonsten wo Du "ihn" besser anbringen kannst, wie es schon gesagt worden ist.

Petri


----------



## Since1887 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

Ah ok. Meint ihr, dass der Saugnapf + Haftcreme ausreicht?


----------



## sharkhooker (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*



			
				Since1887 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ok. Meint ihr, dass der Saugnapf + Haftcreme ausreicht?


Moin 
Eigentlich ja!
Ausser Du kommst in wirklich raues Wetter.

Tipp:
Hab meinen mit nen dünnen Strick gesichert(hat nämlich schon mal nicht mehr gehalten).

Petri


----------



## Jirko (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

hallo since #h

was für´n echolot hast du dir denn angemietet und mit was für einen kahn tuckerst du denn da oben rum? #h


----------



## Since1887 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

Also Reisegebiet ist äußerer Sognefjord

Echolot ist ein Lowrance-x-135

Boot ist einmal eine 21ft Dieselschnecke und vermutlich dazu ein 18 Fuß Boot mit 25PS Benziner

Viele Grüße
Since


----------



## carp2000 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

Hi Since1887,

ist eigentlich egal, ob vorne oder hinten. Mehr sehen wirst du auch nicht, wenn er vorne hängt. Der Geber strahlt ja einem Kegel mit einem Winkel von 8° oder 20° nach unten. D.h. egal ob vorne oder hinten, der vordere äußere Rand deines Kegels wird bei den Tiefen in Norwegen immer vor deinem Boot sein. 
Zudem bekommst du ja sowieso quasi nur den "Mittelwert" des Kegels angezeigt, es sei denn du hast ein 3D-Echo.
Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle das Ding hinten anbringen, ist wesentlich einfacher und du hast die Probleme nicht, dass der Bug zu weit aus dem Wasser kommt.
Du musst nur darauf achten, dass der Geber tief genug ist, dass er nicht die Verwirbelungen der Schraube anzeigt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

hat nach der ständigen Fummelei mit der Geberstange dann auch lange einen Saugnapfhalter.
Auch ohne Haftcreme hielt der bombig bis ca 12 kn , aber das kann ja nun bei jedem Boot auch etwas anders sein ...


----------



## Regentaucher (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

aber bitte darauf achten das der geber beim Saugnapf auch exact im 90° Grad Winkel von der Bootswand absteht, ansonsten bekommt man keine genauen Ergebnisse.


----------



## NilsS (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

Hallo,

habe ein Lowrance X126DF und den Echo-Geber links und den Speedgeber rechts hinten am Heck an Haltewinkeln, die ab Werft schon angeschweisst wurden. Ich sehe den Vorteil bei der Heckmontage auch darin, daß ich beim Anfahren an die Slippe oder aber wenns näher ans Ufer geht, wie auch immer, weiss, wann ich den Aussenborder ein bischen höher nehmen sollte, damit er nicht ne Furche zieht ;-) ... *übertriebengesagt* 
Gut, da ich auch oft mal so auf dem Rhein unterwegs bin und der Hafen bzw die Slippe in einem Werth liegt (Seitenarm mit 2 Öffnungen .. oben und unten  ) passiert es, daß die jeweiligen Mündungsstellen mit Kies vollgeschlemmt werden und man grade dort manchmal nur 40 cm unterm Kahn hat... + ne saftige Strömung. Da ist es wichtiger zu wissen, wieviel Platz man noch unter sich hat als den Fisch zu entdecken 
Die Heckmontage mit dem bei Lowrance mitgelieferten, strömungsgünstigen Geber, macht im Bug auch etwas wenig Sinn. Durchbruchgeber würde ich wahrscheinlich intuitiv einfach in die Mitte des Bootes setzen. 
Auf jeden Fall so, daß der 90 Grad Winkel auch bei Gleitfahrt noch relativ Bestand hat !

Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Jirko (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

nabend since #h

den saugnapf mit kukident so weit wie möglich unterhalb der wasserlinie am heck befestigen. dabei aber bitte drauf achten, daß die strömungsstrudel der motorschraube nicht unmittelbar neben dem geberkopf laufen, da du sonst kavitationsprobleme bekommen wirst... den geber dann unter leichter spannung an einer leine befestigen, damit der kopf beim lösen nicht mit der schraube in kontakt kommt #h


----------



## gummiente (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

Muß mal ein bisschen Werbung machen...

Hier lang


Gruß Gummiente


----------



## sundfisher (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*



			
				Since1887 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen, wo ihr den Geber des Echolotes anbringt. Ich habe nun schon häufiger gesehen, dass einie ich vorne am Bug fixieren und andere am Heck. Wo ist es sinnvoller?
> 
> Fahre im August nach Norge und habe mir ein Echolot gemietet daher meine Frage.



am besten am Heck, hat zwar den Nachteil dass du schon "drüber" weg bist wenn das Echo auf dem Schirm ist dafür sind die Fehlanzeigen durch Bugwelle und Luftaufnahmen sehr gering, eine weite alternative wäre mittschiffs im Boot auf den Bootsboden, dies ist aber nicht bei allen Boots und Rumpftypen durchführbar. Am Heck hat auch den Vorteil dass du eventuelle Änderungen am Neigungswinkel per Hand schnell korrigieren kannst, ausserdem kannst du sehen mit welcher Neigung der Transducer im Wasser läuft.


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> am besten am Heck, hat zwar den Nachteil dass du schon "drüber" weg bist wenn das Echo auf dem Schirm ist


 
es tuht mir leid wenn ich dir da wieder sprechen muß und auch ein paar vorredener , denn auf nem fjord bzw auf dem offenen meer mit wellen und strömung kommt es auf die 4-5 meter nicht an wann das signal kommt , denn auch die zeit in der dein boot hält biste schon wieder drüber. also der einzige und auch wichtigste vorteil ist den geber am heck anzubringen ist das er dort in ruhigen wasser ist. befestigst du den geber mit nem saugnapf am buck dan wiste nicht lange freude haben den duch die wasserverdrängung hält der dort sowiso nicht ewig und son gebr in der moterschraube ist nicht wirklich schön #d 
also wie gesagt hinten am heck und wenn du nur nen saugnapf hast und keine befestigungsstange würde ich dir empfehlen den geber mit ner extra schnur zu sichern die du so kurz läst das wenn der saugnapf sich löst dieser nicht in die schraube kommen kann.
gruß und viel spaß in norge #h


----------



## niclodemus (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*

Hi Boardies,

komme gerade aus Tregde zurück, war wirklich wieder toll und das Wetter weitaus besser als hier #6 , aber mein neues Echolot (Huminbird 232 DF) hat mir wirklich Stress bereitet. Die Boote in Tregde liegen sehr flach im Wasser, so dass der Geber nur am Heck knapp unter der Oberfläche angebracht werden konnte (Saugnapf) - das Ergebnis war, dass selbst bei Drift und wenig Seegang das Lot permanent 60 cm anzeigte. Nur bei absolutem Spiegelwasser und bei leichter Fahrt wurden exakte Werte angezeigt. Am Huminbird liegt es sicher nicht, werde mir aber auf jeden Fall alternativ eine Geberstange anschaffen. 
Übrigens Köhler und Makrelen sind da, erstere in Massen!

André


----------



## NilsS (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*



			
				niclodemus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Boardies,
> werden konnte (Saugnapf) - das Ergebnis war, dass selbst bei Drift und wenig Seegang das Lot permanent 60 cm anzeigte. Nur bei absolutem Spiegelwasser und bei leichter Fahrt wurden exakte Werte angezeigt. Am Huminbird liegt es sicher nicht, werde mir aber auf jeden Fall alternativ eine Geberstange anschaffen.


 
... sry aber ich frage mich jedesmal, wie man nem Saugnapf vertrauen kann ? So oder so es schliesst sich einfach in jeder Situation aus, ausser man liegt am Anker und der Geber ist tief genug im Wasser und das Boot bewegt sich nicht. 

Die Geberstangen, die es von namhaften Herstellern ja nun gibt, sind ausgereift und geben Sicherheit gegen Verlust, Abriss oder was weiss ich. 
Bei einem Echolot sind die ersten cm unter der Oberfläche recht kritisch. Da gibt das Lot ziemlich difuse Signale wieder. Die ersten 0,5 -1 Meter kann man meist vergessen, je nach Einstellung, zumal wenn man ein High Power Lot ala 4KiloWatt Sendeleistung sein Eigen nennt und es auf Automatik stehen hat. Wenn der Geber ca 10 -20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche Signale rumschickt, dann gibts meistens erst ein brauchbares Signal.


.


----------



## Since1887 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo bringt ihr den Geber an?*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> ... sry aber ich frage mich jedesmal, wie man nem Saugnapf vertrauen kann ? So oder so es schliesst sich einfach in jeder Situation aus, ausser man liegt am Anker und der Geber ist tief genug im Wasser und das Boot bewegt sich nicht.
> 
> Die Geberstangen, die es von namhaften Herstellern ja nun gibt, sind ausgereift und geben Sicherheit gegen Verlust, Abriss oder was weiss ich.
> Bei einem Echolot sind die ersten cm unter der Oberfläche recht kritisch. Da gibt das Lot ziemlich difuse Signale wieder. Die ersten 0,5 -1 Meter kann man meist vergessen, je nach Einstellung, zumal wenn man ein High Power Lot ala 4KiloWatt Sendeleistung sein Eigen nennt und es auf Automatik stehen hat. Wenn der Geber ca 10 -20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche Signale rumschickt, dann gibts meistens erst ein brauchbares Signal.
> ...


 
Also zu den Geberstangen hört man eher geteilte Meinungen. Zudem ist die Frage, ob es sich lohnt so eine Geberstange zu kaufen, wenn man kein eigenes Echolot hat sondern eins leiht.
Schade das ich handwerklich nicht so begabt bin sonst würde ich mir eine Geberstange bauen.


----------

